# Rubik's cube tutorial in Dutch



## UniCubeChannel (Jul 3, 2016)

Er zijn veel goede Engelse tutorials op youtube over hoe je een Rubik's cube moet oplossen. Maar als je niet zo goed bent in Engels is dit misschien een goede tutorial in het Nederlands!

Translation: There are a lot of good English tutorials on youtube about solving a Rubik's cube. But if your English isn't that good, it might be easier to have a look at this tutorial in Dutch!






If you like it, you can always subscribe, more content is coming soon!


----------

